# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Mohon Maaf

## karom

*Akhir2 ini forum kita sering Down dikarenakan ada masalah dengan hosting kita .. Sekarang sedang dalam investigasi dan mudah2an akan segera kembali Normal.

Mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan ini*

----------


## hankoi

Kita maklum kok pak Karom  ::  
Semoga cepat sembuh ya...  ::

----------


## boby_icon

Ayo di upgrade terus pak karom ... hehehe   ::  Biar lebih jos!!! 
Terimakasih sudah menyediakan wadah untuk bertukar pikiran tentang koi.  ::

----------


## adrie

> *Akhir2 ini forum kita sering Down dikarenakan ada masalah dengan hosting kita .. Sekarang sedang dalam investigasi dan mudah2an akan segera kembali Normal.
> *


maksud investigasi-nya lagi dicari permasalahannya gt scra teknis, pak?

emang sih bbrp kali down, moga2 bisa segera normal. soalnya banyak jg yg kita dapat dr forum ini.

thx

----------


## R1C

Kayanya sudah berjalan normal lagi , pak

----------


## karom

> Originally Posted by karom
> 
> *Akhir2 ini forum kita sering Down dikarenakan ada masalah dengan hosting kita .. Sekarang sedang dalam investigasi dan mudah2an akan segera kembali Normal.
> *
> 
> 
> maksud investigasi-nya lagi dicari permasalahannya gt scra teknis, pak?
> 
> emang sih bbrp kali down, moga2 bisa segera normal. soalnya banyak jg yg kita dapat dr forum ini.
> ...


iya betul om .. kita lagi cari kemungkinan untuk mindahin hostingnya kedalam negeri sementara ini kan hostingnya jauh di negeri paman sam .. nah kebetulan ada member di forum KOI's ini yang jadi juragan salah satu ISP disini dan menawarkan untuk mindahin hostingnya kesini ... siapa takut ...

----------


## adrie

ok pak karom. trma kasih banyak atas usahanya terhadap forum ini (dan semua pengurus).
jujur saja, forum ini banyak membantu hobiist baru utk belajar ttg keeping koi. 

kalo pd akhirnya hal2 tsb berakibat kpd cost yg timbul, pendapat sy di share saja kpd semua member. krn sy yakin kita semua akan support krn ada manfaat yg kita dptkan di forum ini. 
(maaf sebelumnya, krn trmsk sy sampe saat ini belum mnjdi member resmi koi's dikarenakan lokasi yg jauh dan tdk dpt mengikuti kegiatan koi's yg memberikan perlakuan beda trhdp member dan umum)

----------


## hankoi

Hore..udah baikan  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

Jika kiranya ada masalah teknis yang bisa saya bantu mungkin bisa hubungi saya pak. Makasih

----------


## hankoi

Promo ya Nonx....promo ni..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

